
Gene-Hacking Mosquitoes to Be Infertile Backfired Spectacularly - mpweiher
https://futurism.com/the-byte/gene-hack-mosquitoes-backfiring
======
michannne
> the scientists behind the project say they don’t fully understand how things
> will change for future generations.

This should be illegal. We as a global civilization are not anywhere near
close to the point where we can begin terra-forming flora or fauna with the
expectation of a direct increase to quality of life, no one can yet predict
the amount of variables altered or impact their changes have on the biosphere.
And I directly recall reading many articles on how our antibacterials will
soon stop functioning efficiently because resistant bacteria will have more
opportunity to multiply, I assumed the same principles apply to bugs like
roaches and mosquitoes, but seems that wasn't factored in here..

